# contacting property management



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

just curious how everyone here goes about contacting property managers to bid commercial accounts. even most condo complexes, or apartment complexes all use a property management company, and im curious how a contractor would get in touch with them. Im not a year round landscaper, so im sure that hurts my option to bid, but nevertheless id like to get a foot in the door. if anyone knows anything, its much appreciated.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

The apartment sign or internet site should give you the management company information. If it’s large enough, there should be an onsite office.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I use a telephone... 

Typically if it was an apartment, condo, strip mall complex, find who to call to rent and ask them. Many times the manger is one in the same.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

Philbilly2 said:


> I use a telephone...
> 
> Typically if it was an apartment, condo, strip mall complex, find who to call to rent and ask them. Many times the manger is one in the same.


i have done this with a few commercial real estate / management companies in the area and its yielded no results. maybe timing is off, but i can try again late summer..


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

pipelayer said:


> i have done this with a few commercial real estate / management companies in the area and its yielded no results. maybe timing is off, but i can try again late summer..


Nope... stay at it. Late summer can be to late. Many places it will depend on when their "fiscal year" is that they will seek contractors to set up next years budget.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> Nope... stay at it. Late summer can be to late. Many places it will depend on when their "fiscal year" is that they will seek contractors to set up next years budget.


Same here.

And from my experience, a lot of places don't generally get too excited over landscaping/snow removal, especially if they're happy with current contractors. So it will likely take multiple calls to the right person to get anywhere.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Many places may use their own employees for snow removal. Drive around the complex and see if you see plows/plow trucks parked. If they do it themselves, it’s unlikely they’ll change and sub it out.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

pipelayer said:


> just curious how everyone here goes about contacting property managers to bid commercial accounts. even most condo complexes, or apartment complexes all use a property management company, and im curious how a contractor would get in touch with them. Im not a year round landscaper, so im sure that hurts my option to bid, but nevertheless id like to get a foot in the door. if anyone knows anything, its much appreciated.


What do you do in the summer months? Most of my commercial work comes from a service I performed for a PO in the summer. Other than that whoever is managing the lawn work will end up with it. They just go hand and hand. If it wasn't for my summer work and relationship with clients the Landscapers would of chewed me up and spit me out.

Meaning if you go fix or install a new sanitary, storm, waterline, concrete and blacktop work etc this is how you get your foot in the door for snow work. Good Luck


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

FredG said:


> What do you do in the summer months? Most of my commercial work comes from a service I performed for a PO in the summer. Other than that whoever is managing the lawn work will end up with it. They just go hand and hand. If it wasn't for my summer work and relationship with clients the Landscapers would of chewed me up and spit me out.
> 
> Meaning if you go fix or install a new sanitary, storm, waterline, concrete and blacktop work etc this is how you get your foot in the door for snow work. Good Luck


Ive gotten a few places like this, im a plumber by trade. So places we do work for, ive asked about snow and at least gotten to bid


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

FredG said:


> What do you do in the summer months? Most of my commercial work comes from a service I performed for a PO in the summer. Other than that whoever is managing the lawn work will end up with it. They just go hand and hand. If it wasn't for my summer work and relationship with clients the Landscapers would of chewed me up and spit me out.
> 
> Meaning if you go fix or install a new sanitary, storm, waterline, concrete and blacktop work etc this is how you get your foot in the door for snow work. Good Luck


It worked kind of oposite for me after the housing market crash. 
I picked up snow gigs and because of the service I provided, people asked what else can you do. This lead to renovations and repairs. Then I'd get new clients on renovations , which then lead to more snow gigs. It's a never ending cycle, but good service and word of mouth is more valuable than any advertising you can buy.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

pipelayer said:


> im a plumber by trade.


I'm sorry...


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

Philbilly2 said:


> I'm sorry...


easy, i dont like to deal with more sh** than i have to!

we're 99% new construction. 4 man crew, probably knock out close to 2 dozen houses a year, and a multiplex of some sort. last year was one 13 unit, and one 43 unit. so far this year its been a 30 unit, and 11 unit.. I digress, but, ive not even wanted to bid these places for snow. you would need a skid steer for each one, the way these lots are designed.


----------

